# shed hunting



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Has anybody been out shed hunting? I have been out a couple of times and have yet to find anything. A friend of mine is a shed fanatic and has been out a few times. He has found a really nice 4 point side and a small 4 point side. I will hopefully get out a couple of more times this week.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

My son found a nice 5 x side yesterday.The river valleys in open areas seem to be the highest percentage areas for finding nice racks in ND. My son was SE of Minot.


----------



## bowhunter (Jul 19, 2003)

I was out this spring, i don't go out during the summer though.
I actually found some nice sheds, i found a soon-to-be very large and non-typical set, the aren't that big this year, but still a nice set. :sniper: 
i also found a five point..... The best thing to do is drive around in the late winter and see where the deer are..... then look in those areas for sheds..


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey all... anybody shed hunting this year? I have found a few so far, there is still alot of snow in the sheltered areas the deer yard up in. I found a decent 4 point shed in a beanfield yesterday.

What does everyone do with their sheds?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have been out 2 weekends in a row, and found about 25 total. Just yesterday I found 10 in about 2 hours. The majority of the sheds I have found have all been nice 4 points. Found a couple 5 points, one being easily a 140" deer with both. Should be a awesome buck next year. The best way to find them is to glass fields. Found a ton doing that. Good luck


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Went out yesterday, but didn't find any sheds in a usual bedding area on a reserve along the shores of Lake Ashtabula. Saw my first woodcock ever. Talk about a wierd bird, sure spooked me when he flushed underfoot!

It was all worth it, did some mud running, saw some new animals, and got some exercise!


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

went out on monday and didnt find squat. Looked in the shelter belts surrounding my treestand in the sandhills. Plan on hunting for some more in NW ND at my other treestands.


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

Went to Montana over the long easter weekend and found these elk 6X6 sheds.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

My dad and brother went out again last night and found 6 more sheds. One nice 6 point that will be a dandy next season. Thought most of the nice bucks got shot this year, but i guess there are still some around. So far since the end of march My dad, brother, and I have found about 45 sheds. Can't wait until bow season. Hopefully, I will have the new Mathews Outback, gonna be a ripper!


----------



## NASHC (Sep 24, 2004)

Great to see some more shed hunters out there. If anyone would like to receive a comlimentary newsletter from the North American Shed Hunter's Club, drop us an e-mail and we'll get one out to you.

[email protected]


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

looks like those elk sheds would be hard to miss.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

what do you do with them? just mount them or what? I like to go out looking for them as well...........more so just to walk my dog through the woods.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

you can just collect them, or sell them, make things out of them, knives, light fixtures etc etc


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

cool........i have seen the knives i guess!


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

yup, they actually use the antler to make the handle.


----------

